# Otter Quest 2011



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

beaver lodge










damage from beavers










close up










good beaver 42 lbs










sets, one high in the channel and one on the bottom


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

otter tracks











otter toilet












2 30 lbers











45 lb damage beaver


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Tired trapping partners










otter set in a run











first beaver of the quest in a castor mound


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

turkey porn on the way to check the first sets of the morning


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

more otter sign


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm swamped at work and at home so there's no time for llong stories. I connected on the otter that I saw where he showed me to set. 22 lb male and I'm very happy. I sat there for a little bit and thought about the last four years and the close calls I've had. I want to thank Ottertrapper for everything, especially for being a real good guy. I want to thank everyone here for fueling my trapping addiction and sharing knowledge. It's nice when a plan comes together. Maybe a bobcat quest in the future if we ever get to trap on public land.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

:woohoo1: I think this is what the happy otter dance looks like.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hurray! Congrats, John! And its a big boy, too!

Bobcat Quest? Hmmmm....

John


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrates catching an otter is always special
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Way to go. Those years waiting makes the first one very gratifying. Had a similiar feeling after waiting 6 yrs for my Red Oak bear tag. 6 yrs of waiting and wondering all for that big chance..........unfortunately your results ended different than mine. It was the one and only time I froze up and blew an opportunity. Oh well. Really loved your pics and your narrating. Good work on the Otter. Any plans for him?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats Freepop! You've earned it!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Congratulations John!

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome job John and congrats! Thanks for taking us along!

Big T


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats FREEPOP!!! Thanks for taking us all along on your Otter quest ride!


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Well it's about time.........that you posted this. Wanted to send out my public congrats on your first otter!!!!! hahaha Working for something that long make it more gratifying when you are finally succesful. Way to stick with it John!!!!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Awesome ! 

Nice work John !!


CatQuest sounds fun... I am in search of my first kitty too..... Kinda the next critter on my list.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations on your otter!!!!!

And thank you for taking us along and sharing your adventure through some great pictures!


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats on the otter!


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats John, after seeing some of your previous posts I just had that feeling that you were going to make it happen this year.

As previously mentioned and to sum it up!!:woohoo1::bouncy::woohoo1::bouncy: :bouncy::woohoo1:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats John great looking otter and i know that you have put in alot of work to get him. 


Im thinking you may need to do a fisher/ Marten quest here one of these years....


----------

